# Help with a baby



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a little girl - Malibu - that was born June 19th. She was one of trips. Momma was always nursing all three - but I didn't realize till about 2 weeks ago that she was very small compared to her siblings. 

At 6 weeks she was 4.8 pounds - at birth she was 2.7 - so as you can see she hasn't gained at all...... really.

She has free choice alfalfa hay, minerals, been wormed and cocci prev, fresh water, and her siblings left a couple days ago - so free access to momma....

Any other ideas? She is a happy little girl - plays a bit - eats hay alot... I just think that they pushed her out... i was thinking of trying her on the bottle and getting her going for extra nurishment.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great plan Allison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Would calf manna milk replacer or the pellets be better? 

I want to give her unpasturized goats milk --- but I haven't really seen her try and eat the grain or anything like it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As long as mom is with her, she'll soon realize that she can get all the milk she wants....unless mom is kicking her away.
The calf manna pellets are easier to give, if you can set up a creep style feeder she'll have access without the bigger goats getting it first.

She is a teeny one! I hope she gets a growth spurt very soon :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz.... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She can get out of the fence and come out - however since her siblings left, I have not seen her out of the fence at all.... so not sure if she has or not. I am going to thaw milk tonight - and hopefully Sandy will have her kids in a week or so and then she can get straight fresh milk...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Watch her mom too....since she no longer has the piglet boys with her, you will likely need to milk her out for comfort.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Good point Liz - I will put her up on the stand tonight.... If I can find it under all the broken bales of hay..... Ohhhh I forgot to tell you all about that......


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She took a few drinks off of the bottle but wanted back in with the herd bad. Tried to give her calf manna pellets - even put one in her mouth - would not eat any of them....

Momma's udder is not hard or completely full so she has to be nursing.... and in honesty - today was the perkiest I have seen this little one since she was a week old. Before she didn't run didn't jump didn't do much of anything. Tonight she went running everywhere and even had a little spring....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like she is finally getting enough from mom


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I agree with Stacey. Se is finally getting some milk and all she wants. I bet she grow like a wild weed now.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Yep, I agree with Stacey. Se is finally getting some milk and all she wants. I bet she grow like a wild weed now.


AMEN TO THAT! :clap: :applaud:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear she's acting like a kid again. I'm sure she'll start gaining weight and growing now! Keep us posted!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Piglets are gone so baby can get all that mom will let her have....yep, she'll be twice the size she is now within a week :wink:


----------

